# Ratliff to Charlotte



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

WojYahooNBA



> The Spurs have traded Theo Ratliff to Charlotte, source tells Y! Sports.





> Ratliff to Charlotte is a salary dump, obviously. Future conditional pick that Spurs will probably never see.


http://twitter.com/WojYahooNBA


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Because, obviously, we weren't short enough. Seriously, wtf?!


----------



## hi im new (Jul 4, 2005)

wow, what the hell? thats it? it looks like the spurs have given up this season...


----------



## Jakain (Sep 8, 2006)

Looking back at the trades that happened; there doesn't really seem one that would've really benefited the Spurs especially to the point of becoming a top tier team (which consists of LA and Cleveland). 

The Spurs did try to shop around but there was no one wanting to deal and our best trading assets are vital for our future and/or for success this season (Ginobili, Blair, Hill). Now they're going to have to use this last stretch to add more team chemistry; the Spurs biggest problem is a lack of consistent effort on team defense. 

As the 12th man, Theo was a non-factor this season but maybe this mean Ian will get his garbage minutes? However its almost comical to trade for a pick in 2016 but it does give them some luxury tax relief.


----------

